# What is your go-to glue?



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I have used a number of different brands. Right now using Titebond II and III (when I need more time). Also recently tried the Titebond No Run, No Drip with some success. Had seen some info on hide glue but have not purchased any yet. Looking for insights on what factors experienced woodworkers consider when selecting glue type. Thank you.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Colored TB 2, water proof unless under water, exterior projects, which 2 would be good I am sure, but use TB3 just to be on the sure side.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

TBll or TBlll. But I also have 3 different epoxy glues and CA.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Elmer's Max wood glue.

M


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Milligan and Higgins 192 gram hot hide glue with Old Brown Glue a close second. 
Since I started using animal protein glues I almost never use pva.
For marine use Cold Cure epoxy, but I don't build boats anymore.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

i favor titebondII over III for most projects, hyde glue when i made stuff for hippies.


----------



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

TB III is used in bow construction a lot now. I used most


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Hide glue. It doesn't creep among its other virtues.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

As a followup…hide glue is good when it comes to cleanup? I had read it doesn't stain the wood but that it may not be as strong? Also do those who use hide glue use the granules or a commercial liquid option like that from Titebond or Old Brown Glue.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Get some uncured ham hocks, and make your own glue…... It was used for centuries before modern times….... One benefit, lunch is ready when the glue is done….......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Jerry…have to say as a weekend woodworker, I don't think I'll try making my own glue!! Have enough trouble using glue from a bottle!!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> Jerry…have to say as a weekend woodworker, I don t think I ll try making my own glue!! Have enough trouble using glue from a bottle!!
> 
> - BB1


Yeah, but you still need to eat.. heheh With that menu, the benefit is the glue….... And, if you make enough and need a snack later on, you can always eat the glue…...... heheh …........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

> As a followup…hide glue is good when it comes to cleanup? I had read it doesn t stain the wood but that it may not be as strong? Also do those who use hide glue use the granules or a commercial liquid option like that from Titebond or Old Brown Glue.
> 
> - BB1


Since you ask….. I did a blog a while back where you can find all the answers you want.

http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/series/5437

.... and don't worry about the strength. It is way stronger than the wood and easily as strong as the PVAs.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Paul - thank you for the link to your blog. As with most aspects of woodworking, there is much to learn. Appreciate the help.


----------



## oltexasboy1 (Sep 25, 2013)

I use 192 gm hot hide glue and TB l l , I have pieces of furniture that were made a long time ago and still together, that were constructed with hide glue and it is great about not messing up your project with glue spots. That "old Brown glue" has Urea in it to prolong shelf life but you lose some strength. I have a very good cheap setup for hide glue that works. I got a very small crook pot, 2 small brass "Puja- Holy water " containers, and use them in a hot water bath in the crock pot. The pot was $16.00 the small metal pots were $16.00. and they work just exactly as well as that $140.00 glue pot they sell. I make small batches as it will go bad and all is good .


> As a followup…hide glue is good when it comes to cleanup? I had read it doesn t stain the wood but that it may not be as strong? Also do those who use hide glue use the granules or a commercial liquid option like that from Titebond or Old Brown Glue.
> 
> - BB1


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

Having to select a single GO TO glue, I would have to say TBIII. But if I need more time, or if I'm working with very light colored wood, then TBII Extend. I have also just tried TB Translucent on some poplar glue-ups, and I might just start using that glue for white wood like the poplar and maple.

Wayne


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I build a lot of guitars and tend to use original Tite Bond a lot. TBII and III tend to creep more. I have used some hide glue, and it definitely has its virtues. I will also use epoxy, super glue, and polyurethane glues when the situation is well suited to it. It really depends on application.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Elmer's white glue.


----------



## JamieAB (Apr 14, 2016)

I've heard or read that if you add some fine shavings to the glue and mix it up that way then it creates an even stronger bond. Has anyone tried this method and if so how did you like the results?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I wouldn't add shavings to glue it would prevent most jointery from closing.Esp when edge glueing.
My two favorite glues old brown glue and titebond.
They all have a place in my shop this one is my favorite lately.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Combining epoxy with a filler material like wood flour or silica is common practice in wooden boat building. It makes a superior material for fillets and gap filling. I'm not sure you can use PVA glue is the same way. It will shrink even with a filler.



> I ve heard or read that if you add some fine shavings to the glue and mix it up that way then it creates an even stronger bond. Has anyone tried this method and if so how did you like the results?
> 
> - Jamie Bush


----------



## dalepage (Feb 6, 2016)

TBIII


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Jamie, I would hazard to say it's unnecessary since the glue will be stronger than the wood in most cases when used properly.

TB3. Hoping to get into hide glue before long.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hadn't seen that translucent TB before…may need to add that along with some hide glue to my list.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

For the bulk of the shop work(99%), 40 gallon drums of Dural. (Plain 'ol generic PVA)
In a glue bottle for small, or quick glue ups, Original Titebond.
Titebond III on a rare occasion. (covered exterior work, or hard to glue woods)
Various epoxies and construction adhesives as well.
Urea based adhesives on a very rare occasion, and only due to engineered specs on stair stringers.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I use regular Titebond for most joints and TB III for pieces that will encounter water (cutting boards, etc.).


----------



## madburg (Feb 3, 2016)

I just started another forum topic on What glue to use for boulle marquetry - where the marquetry panels have brass, pewter and faux tortoise shell in them as well as wood veneer. Paul has already responded - thanks Paul. Do any of you looking at this forum topic have any suggestions to post here, or on my forum?

Thanks


----------

